# Zootoo Shelter Makeover Competition



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I thought the rescue folks might be interested to see the final contestants. 

http://www.zootoo.com/makeover/standings/

Several of them appear on here regularly. Our two local SPCA locations are finalists. I don't think they should win. They are very well funded and the facilities at the one I go to are really nice compared to most of the shelters I've ever visited. I have never been in there when all the kennels are full and most of the dogs come from outside of this area. I think it's great that they bring so many dogs up here (and they have a very high and very quick adoption rate because they do no checking) but I'd rather see a shelter that was in poor condition and didn't have good funding get this award. Our city pound is disgusting but of course it didn't make the finals.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Yeah! The bunnies are #6! HA!


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

My local humane society is #1. They are very rural and could definitely use the makeover!! They used to have a really neat cat house next door to the main shelter building, but it was not structurally safe and could no longer be used.







The local campaigning to get us to #1 was amazing!!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

My local shelter DAWS came in 8th, i went to their open house party last thursday, the mayor was there and everything! Im really hoping they get it! Our facility is falling apart!


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Well I hope the bunnies get it! Time for a little recognition for the 3rd most abandoned pet after cats and dogs


----------

